# 1 hop stop shots..?



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

Iv seen Tiger and many other pros's use this shot around the green. i was wondering how to do this? what sort of distance should i be? how do i do this?


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

That's just a matter of putting a lot of basckspin on the ball. Unless you mean a high shot that stops quickly. Then it's a flop shot. But if it's just a ball that checks hard it's all about ball striking.


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

ya but i was wondering how to do this low, high backspin shot. (not the flopper)


----------



## michael (Aug 11, 2007)

What do you mean low? I haven't seen anyone hit a real low shot with enough backspin to stop right away. The shortest iron I can do that with is probably a 6 iron, but from a long ways out. I couldn't hit a 6 iron from 150 and have it stop quick. All of the shots that I've seen that stopped real quick went pretty high. The best way to do that with my experience is to get as much of the ball as you can. In other words, try not to make a divot(sp). I kind of figured that out myself so other people might say something else. For me it's the same thing when you are in the sand, the more sand you hit the less spin it will have.


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

The pros hit ball then ground.... That's the key to spin... The club "catches" the ball with the groves and imparts backspin... Frankly, I've only done this a few times, my impact position just doesn't cut it...


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

There really is no secret there.. It's all about getting good contact on the ball, and accelerating through impact. One thing the pros do, that we don't see, is that they also open their faces at address. That adds more loft, and slightly more spin. If you want to play a shot like that, you need to take a divot, and aim left of your target. How far left, depends entirely on you..

Your grooves also need to be sharp, and clean for this shot to work. Dirty or dull grooves just don't work well.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

michael said:


> What do you mean low? I haven't seen anyone hit a real low shot with enough backspin to stop right away. The shortest iron I can do that with is probably a 6 iron, but from a long ways out. I couldn't hit a 6 iron from 150 and have it stop quick. All of the shots that I've seen that stopped real quick went pretty high. The best way to do that with my experience is to get as much of the ball as you can. In other words, try not to make a divot(sp). I kind of figured that out myself so other people might say something else. For me it's the same thing when you are in the sand, the more sand you hit the less spin it will have.



Apaprently you do not own a TV and watch golf on TV? If so you would have seen many many LOW shots with SW, GW, PW, 9 irons and so on that come into the green take one hop and stop.

I used to play with the PRO at my course before he left and he could hit a 52* wedge in from 100 yards and the ball would not be over 25 feet in the air. It would land, release about a foot and stop dead in its tracks. If 25 feet with a 53* wedge is not low then I don't know what you call a low shot. 
He would pinch the ball right off the surface of the grass and take a thin divot after he hit the ball. 
I have also seen that shot many times when I have gone and watched the PGA Pro's when they play in Ontario Canada. I also watched the LPGA players do it last summer in London. 
So that shot is common. For those that watch enough golf that is!
Heck I have done it with an 8 iron, from 100 yards. Low spinner that stops on a dime, into the wind to keep it down. Ball never goes higher than 20 feet off the ground.


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

Golfbum said:


> Apaprently you do not own a TV and watch golf on TV? If so you would have seen many many LOW shots with SW, GW, PW, 9 irons and so on that come into the green take one hop and stop.
> 
> I used to play with the PRO at my course before he left and he could hit a 52* wedge in from 100 yards and the ball would not be over 25 feet in the air. It would land, release about a foot and stop dead in its tracks. If 25 feet with a 53* wedge is not low then I don't know what you call a low shot.
> He would pinch the ball right off the surface of the grass and take a thin divot after he hit the ball.
> ...


exactly what i mean!! I worked on it at the practice green but dont think i wasnt accelerating fast enough through the ball at impact. i was scarred i would blade it and take out a car window!!


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

GolfKid22 said:


> exactly what i mean!! I worked on it at the practice green but dont think i was accelerating fast enough through the ball at impact. i was scarred i would blade it and take out a car window!!


Haha. That's why I only practice flops shots facing away from the parking lot and club house.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Golfbum said:


> Apaprently you do not own a TV and watch golf on TV? If so you would have seen many many LOW shots with SW, GW, PW, 9 irons and so on that come into the green take one hop and stop.
> 
> I used to play with the PRO at my course before he left and he could hit a 52* wedge in from 100 yards and the ball would not be over 25 feet in the air. It would land, release about a foot and stop dead in its tracks. If 25 feet with a 53* wedge is not low then I don't know what you call a low shot.
> He would pinch the ball right off the surface of the grass and take a thin divot after he hit the ball.
> ...


Yeah, I've hit plenty of "low stop shots". I do all the time when I'm chipping a short distance. I can do it hitting a long way too. I can also hit a low draw that bites the green, and then jumps right before stopping. I like that shot a lot.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

GolfKid22 said:


> exactly what i mean!! I worked on it at the practice green but dont think i was accelerating fast enough through the ball at impact. i was scarred i would blade it and take out a car window!!


That is the problem... you either hit it right (and I mean perfectly) or you have a real problem. Hit it thin and you skull it over the green to who knows where. Hit it fat and it goes pretty much nowhere. Don't quite catch it right for the spin and it rolls 40 feet past the hole. IMO, there are lots of better and easier shots to learn before you worry about this one. Learn to hit a conventional pitch/chip on a consistent basis, then decide if you really need the spin shot in your game plan.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

That was definitely words of wisdom to live by, when you think of golf skill as the number of shots you can do, when you get good at the basics then try the tricky stuff.


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah your probably right. lately i have been getting up and down really good around the greens so why try anything different..?
i guess the pros's make it look a hell of a lot easier than it really is!!!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

GolfKid22 said:


> yeah your probably right. lately i have been getting up and down really good around the greens so why try anything different..?
> i guess the pros's make it look a hell of a lot easier than it really is!!!



:laugh: The pros make the entire game look easier than it really is. Like you, I've played around with a lot of those shots in practice, but I find that I just don't have the time or interest to practice them enough to incorporate them into my game. I practice the higher percentage chips and pitches, and make sure that I can depend on them. On the rare instance that I need one of those shots, I usually bite the bullet and play the best shot I can and expect to lose a stroke for it. Surprisingly, I find that playing a smooth shot with my SW can sometimes work as well, and still leave me with a reasonable (15 feet or less) putt to save par (or bogey... whatever). 

Like Gary Player has said... "The more I practice, the luckier I get". I tend to be luckier with those shots that I'm most comfortable playing, and that's because those are the shots I've practiced consistently for 20 odd years.  :thumbsup:


----------



## michael (Aug 11, 2007)

Golfbum said:


> Apaprently you do not own a TV and watch golf on TV? If so you would have seen many many LOW shots with SW, GW, PW, 9 irons and so on that come into the green take one hop and stop.
> 
> I used to play with the PRO at my course before he left and he could hit a 52* wedge in from 100 yards and the ball would not be over 25 feet in the air. It would land, release about a foot and stop dead in its tracks. If 25 feet with a 53* wedge is not low then I don't know what you call a low shot.
> He would pinch the ball right off the surface of the grass and take a thin divot after he hit the ball.
> ...


Oh bum looks like you are at it again. I'm sorry I'm not much of a WATCHER, I'm a Doer(i know it's not a word but you get the point).... That's the difference between the PROS and everyone else. I'm not saying it's bad, but that's just the way it is. I don't try and be like anybody but myself and I learn golf as I go. The point of the game is to find out the best way *YOU *can get the ball in the hole with the shortest amount of strokes and the best way to do that is obviously to figure stuff out yourself and see what works for *YOU*. Of course some lessons will help, but I don't want an instructor to tell me to do something because Tiger did it, I want him to tell me to do it because it's best for *MY *game. You said you hit your 8 iron 100 yards and it stopped on a dime like it's a surprise, but isn't that the normal distance you hit your 8 iron? I'm confused . :laugh:


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

michael said:


> Oh bum looks like you are at it again. I'm sorry I'm not much of a WATCHER, I'm a Doer(i know it's not a word but you get the point).... That's the difference between the PROS and everyone else. I'm not saying it's bad, but that's just the way it is. I don't try and be like anybody but myself and I learn golf as I go. The point of the game is to find out the best way *YOU *can get the ball in the hole with the shortest amount of strokes and the best way to do that is obviously to figure stuff out yourself and see what works for *YOU*. Of course some lessons will help, but I don't want an instructor to tell me to do something because Tiger did it, I want him to tell me to do it because it's best for *MY *game. You said you hit your 8 iron 100 yards and it stopped on a dime like it's a surprise, but isn't that the normal distance you hit your 8 iron? I'm confused . :laugh:


Normal distance for my 8I is about 140 yards. And I can do like he does... hit it a little more than a half swing and it flies low and checks... but it's still not a shot I'll use unless I really need it. Normal 100 yards for me is an easy PW or a hard GW.


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

michael said:


> Oh bum looks like you are at it again. I'm sorry I'm not much of a WATCHER, I'm a Doer(i know it's not a word but you get the point).... That's the difference between the PROS and everyone else. I'm not saying it's bad, but that's just the way it is. I don't try and be like anybody but myself and I learn golf as I go. The point of the game is to find out the best way *YOU *can get the ball in the hole with the shortest amount of strokes and the best way to do that is obviously to figure stuff out yourself and see what works for *YOU*. Of course some lessons will help, but I don't want an instructor to tell me to do something because Tiger did it, I want him to tell me to do it because it's best for *MY *game. You said you hit your 8 iron 100 yards and it stopped on a dime like it's a surprise, but isn't that the normal distance you hit your 8 iron? I'm confused . :laugh:


I certainly don't try to be like the pros either but if i see a different looking shot they do that might help my game then why not give it a go..?
9 times out of 10 i wont be able to hit a shot like them but who cares that's the cool thing about golf right?
The struggles, success, challenges..?
who couldn't love this game and I'm only in to it about 2 years.
man am i looking forward to a great life time of golf!


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Why not try it? Any new information is knowledge gained whether good or bad...will help you build creativity...once i saw sergio hit the ball backwards on an upslope and it was basically a flop shot but instead of going forward the slope was so dramatic the ball went the other way landed beside the hole and he saved par....Next day i was out on the course trying to find a hill to try it on...just to try it...i see phil hit those high flops 5 yards long and 10 ft high that just stop or spin back its amazing so i go out and try it and practice it...adds a shot to my game that i might need...


once heard a story of a harvard professor having a final exam and there was one essay...the question was "Why"...One boy saw the exam took 1 min wrote his answer and turned it in and walked out while everyone sat there for another 1-3 hrs pondering and writing...he was the only one that made an A...his answer - "Why not"


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

haha thats a pretty good story but its as true as ever.


----------



## michael (Aug 11, 2007)

Foster4 said:


> Why not try it? Any new information is knowledge gained whether good or bad...will help you build creativity...once i saw sergio hit the ball backwards on an upslope and it was basically a flop shot but instead of going forward the slope was so dramatic the ball went the other way landed beside the hole and he saved par....Next day i was out on the course trying to find a hill to try it on...just to try it...i see phil hit those high flops 5 yards long and 10 ft high that just stop or spin back its amazing so i go out and try it and practice it...adds a shot to my game that i might need...
> 
> 
> once heard a story of a harvard professor having a final exam and there was one essay...the question was "Why"...One boy saw the exam took 1 min wrote his answer and turned it in and walked out while everyone sat there for another 1-3 hrs pondering and writing...he was the only one that made an A...his answer - "Why not"


Thats a pretty good story there at the bottom and that is exactly what I tell everyone about me being the future #1 golfer in the world. I'm just not a follower so I'm not just gonna try something because someone else does. If I think it will help out my game then I will try it, but I usually just play my own game without watching other people and it's working good so far.


----------

